# Tipped Over Jars in Pressure Canner



## coon18 (Jul 11, 2009)

Help! I am pressure canning a small batch of creamed corn this morning and was about 3 mins into the 10 min of venting and and heard the sound of jars bumping into each other. I figured that something had tipped over so I turned off the heat and let the canner return to normal before I opened it. The jars had all tipped over and where laying in the water. They have all filled almost to the top of each jar with water so there is little or no head space. I restarted the canner after I stood the jars back up. Has anyone had this happen. Will they still seal or even be safe to eat after they are done processing. Thanks for the help.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You can use a rack or just pack them tight to prevent that. Depending on your canner's size, there is a certain number of jars that fit tight into it.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

When I don't have a full load, I take empty jars and put water in them (no lid) to keep things from tipping over.

The only time I had them tip over was with a double stack, so they did not end up in the water (learned after that and always use the water filled spacer jars since).

I put them in the fridge to use up right away just to be safe.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

What macybaby said  Don't put lids on the water jars, just fill with hot water so there isn't a temperature shock and brace the others with them. 

If there's next to no headspace, I would worry whether they would seal or not.


----------

